# Protection For Your ATM And ID Cards



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Some learning lessons I'd like to pass on for storing my ATM/ID Cards. I no longer use a wallet but I do use what's called a Metal Wallet, I can't download the photo for some reason so perform a search for metal wallets, these run from from 29 pesos - 110 pesos.

I also carry what is called a change bag and this is mainly what I store my smaller bills and coins and I do put some of the larger peso bills in the Metal Wallet.

The reason I mentioned this is that my cards have been destroy or damaged and also I recently talked with an expat that had his card held by the ATM machine and it turned out that his card was too hot and also warped, the bank gave him the run around at first until he started yelling loudly and then they retrieved his bank card, it's no fun having to order another ATM card from your mother country.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

I bought 2 RFID Blocking in Bangkok years ago. Lazada sells them. 

https://www.lazada.com.ph/catalog/?q=atm+card+holder+rfid&_keyori=ss&from=input&spm=a2o4l.searchlist.search.go.3f381489FrRHOv


----------



## bobby1947 (Apr 15, 2020)

I always have a small body bag for bills etc and when I have to use ATMs I wear a waist belt under my shirt dont tend to carry much in the way of bills as most of our shopping is done with a cash card, and all utility bills etc are paid online. the wife likes to go to the local market on her own so she does not pay the foriegner price ! and she only takes enough money for what she intends to buy.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Stainless Steel Wallet*



Hey_Joe said:


> I bought 2 RFID Blocking in Bangkok years ago. Lazada sells them.
> 
> https://www.lazada.com.ph/catalog/?q=atm+card+holder+rfid&_keyori=ss&from=input&spm=a2o4l.searchlist.search.go.3f381489FrRHOv


I like that stainless steel wallet and I just might order it, the aluminum ones are okay but can get damaged.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Hey_Joe said:


> I bought 2 RFID Blocking in Bangkok years ago. Lazada sells them.
> 
> ....


I took some foil tape and duct taps and made my wallet RFID blocking. Just make sheets of foil tape ( for RFID blocking) backed by the duct take (for strength) and then line a normal wallet with it. I just lined the compartments that held the cards. ( The security guys at the airport were interested in it a couple of times but quickly accepted my explanation.)

I tested it with a couple hotel key cards, not the insert type but the proximity kind. It worked very well. 

I also got a couple of the fariday cage pouches. My car has a key less system and when I was traveling I would have to take both keys with me as I could not lock one set inside the car. Now I can put the extra key in a suitcase and only have to take one key with me when traveling.


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

Hey_Joe said:


> I bought 2 RFID Blocking in Bangkok years ago. Lazada sells them.
> 
> https://www.lazada.com.ph/catalog/?...spm=a2o4l.searchlist.search.go.3f381489FrRHOv


If you're a karipot (cheap *******) like me, you could do the altoid breath candy can thing or use a used potato chip bag that has aluminum. Those bags block out signals.


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

M.C.A. said:


> Some learning lessons I'd like to pass on for storing my ATM/ID Cards. I no longer use a wallet but I do use what's called a Metal Wallet, I can't download the photo for some reason so perform a search for metal wallets, these run from from 29 pesos - 110 pesos.
> 
> I also carry what is called a change bag and this is mainly what I store my smaller bills and coins and I do put some of the larger peso bills in the Metal Wallet.
> 
> The reason I mentioned this is that my cards have been destroy or damaged and also I recently talked with an expat that had his card held by the ATM machine and it turned out that his card was too hot and also warped, the bank gave him the run around at first until he started yelling loudly and then they retrieved his bank card, it's no fun having to order another ATM card from your mother country.


I use a change... hold on. Let me take a deep breath and remind myself I'm no longer a warrior medic... yeah , a change bag like my grandmother used to carry around for loose change. At least the mirror broke loose from it so I don't have to worry about looking into it putting on my lipst... I mean Chapstick lol.


----------

